# Walnut, but wow!!



## Woodnknots (May 26, 2006)

Here's my new favorite bowl.  I rough turned it 2 months ago, and finished it the other day.  Today I buffed it and RenWaxed it.  This thing has CRAZY figure, as far as walnut goes.  It's not crotch, it's just from a piece that had alot of compression.  I am pricing this one REALLY high (probably $200) so it wont sell my next couple of weeks at the farmer's market.  If it makes it the next couple of weeks, it'll probably be my entry to try and get into another art gallery down towards Norfolk.  I learned the "price it too high to buy" trick from John.  His plan failed for him, and his bowl sold, but we'll see if it works for me.  I am going to have a hard time letting this one go.  Comments/critiques welcome.  I know the pics are not all that good.  I'll set up a booth tonight and get more for my website.


----------



## vick (May 26, 2006)

Beautiful work and an amazing piece of wood.  Personally I love Walnut especially figured walnut.


----------



## JimGo (May 26, 2006)

WOW, that's REALLY pretty!  I'm not sure whether to wish you good luck with the sale or not! [][}][]


----------



## Johnathan (May 26, 2006)

What a great gift of mother nature you have there. Very beautiful.


----------



## leehljp (May 26, 2006)

Priced too low IMHO! [] Beautiful wood!


----------



## Dario (May 26, 2006)

WOW!!! 

I too love walnut...makes me want to turn bowls again. []


----------



## Jim15 (May 26, 2006)

Great looking bowl, beautiful wood.


----------



## GBusardo (May 26, 2006)

Beautifull!!!!!!!!!!!   I hope you sell it, take the money and buy another great pice of wood. Have a blast turning another bowl that you might like even more than this one repeat the process 600 more times  []  
Have fun!
Gary


----------



## pete00 (May 26, 2006)

wow the woods super looking.


----------



## Ligget (May 26, 2006)

That is beautifull![][]


----------



## Ron Mc (May 26, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 26, 2006)

Beautiful wood and the finish is a stunner. Looks like a lot of chatoyance. Excellent turning job.


----------



## thewishman (May 26, 2006)

Excellent! Beautiful work and outstanding wood!


----------



## Gary Max (May 26, 2006)

Heck I would stick to that price---you just never know when you are going to find another chunk of wood that nice.


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 26, 2006)

Standing ovation!!!!


----------



## Woodnknots (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Standing ovation!!!!


Here's a little better picture.  I still got some flash, but with any luck, I'll not sell it this weekend, and I'll get another chance to photograph it.


<br />


----------



## wags54 (May 26, 2006)

Great piece of wood and you did a fantastic job on it too. It is a prize to be proud of that's for sure!!!


----------



## woodbutcher (May 26, 2006)

Outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!
Jim


----------



## Bob A (May 26, 2006)

I agree with Hank, you have it priced too low.  That is absolutely beautiful wood and your craftmanship looks to be flawless.  I have seen lesser bowls priced way higher.  Nice job.


----------



## alamocdc (May 27, 2006)

WOW is right, Dave!!!!! That is gorgeous! [^] BTW, I think you're right... at least $200. If I couldn;t get it, I'd keep it.


----------



## stinger (May 27, 2006)

I think it is too nice to sell. Stunning piece of wood shaped into a form that shows the figure off beautifully.


----------



## Mudder (May 27, 2006)

What size is it?

Around this area that bowl would not last 10 minutes at that price. I would suggest you price it even higher. You can always bargain to a lower price, itâ€™s tuff to go the other way.


That is a beautiful piece of work.


----------



## Woodnknots (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> <br />What size is it?
> 
> Around this area that bowl would not last 10 minutes at that price. I would suggest you price it even higher. You can always bargain to a lower price, itâ€™s tuff to go the other way.
> ...


It's about 10" in diameter and about 61/2" tall.  I think you all are right.  I just got back from the farmer's market, and it almost sold at $200.  I may have to price it higher to keep it!
Thanks for all the great comments!


----------



## jssmith3 (May 27, 2006)

Dave, that is a beautiful bowl.  I am still letting the blank you sent me acclimate to the NM climate and dry a little before I attempt to turn it into a bowl.  Have only tried one bowl before and it turned out great so I can't wait to turn this stuff.
Good job 
Janet


----------



## Woodnknots (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jssmith3_
> <br />Dave, that is a beautiful bowl.  I am still letting the blank you sent me acclimate to the NM climate and dry a little before I attempt to turn it into a bowl.  Have only tried one bowl before and it turned out great so I can't wait to turn this stuff.
> Good job
> Janet


Janet, you should rough turn that bowl, and either let it sit in a paper bag for a couple of weeks, or dry it over the course of a couple of days in the microwave.  That worked very well for me with the maple.  This walnut bowl was rough turned over 2 months ago, and finish turned the other day.  The maple shouldn't need anywhere near that long.


----------



## BigRob777 (Jun 2, 2006)

Dave,
Wow, simply gorgeous.  I'm getting a walnut tree soon and will save some for bowls.  My first "bowl" was walnut.  It's still drying.  It is actually a goblet.  I forget how to cut the tenon off of the foot.  I'll have to rewatch Bill Grumbine's dvd.
Rob


----------



## Woodnknots (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> <br />Dave,
> Wow, simply gorgeous.  I'm getting a walnut tree soon and will save some for bowls.  My first "bowl" was walnut.  It's still drying.  It is actually a goblet.  I forget how to cut the tenon off of the foot.  I'll have to rewatch Bill Grumbine's dvd.
> Rob


Rob, 
I use a parting tool, and hold the goblet stem with one hand and part off the tenon with the other.  If done right, the goblet will come off in your hand, and you can use a sharp chisel and some sandpaper to clean up where the tenon was.  It sounds harder than it is.  I've done dozens of goblets, and all of them came off like that.


----------

